# Natural Flea repellent recipes?



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

HI
Does anyone know any natural home made flea repellent remedies? I have a dog that is hugely illergic to fleas and ends up pulling out his hair and goes bald on top. (it lets me know when the flea stuff has run out)....but is sooo expensive to keep on top of. Anyone have anything else that works?:whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure there is something out there. I think if you give them garlic it can help.


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

I raise European working line Doberman pinschers. They spend a lot of time outside & we live in rural Arkansas (fleas & ticks are basically an all year issue for us). What I do is add 1/4 cup minced garlic (the cheap stuff at Walmart packed in oil works fine) to each dogs feed 1-3 times per week (or the same amount to the food for a full litter of puppies). Keep in mind that garlic is TOXIC to cats so keep it & the mixed food away from your feline friends!  Hope this helps.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

3 drops of tea tree oil on the collar. No more, no less. Once every 3 days.

ETA: 

Only thing that has worked for me. Literally. You hear horror stories about poisoning your pets from TT, but unless you severely overdose or directly place ON the skin, you'll be fine.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

RockinRexonsManchas said:


> I raise European working line Doberman pinschers. They spend a lot of time outside & we live in rural Arkansas (fleas & ticks are basically an all year issue for us). What I do is add 1/4 cup minced garlic (the cheap stuff at Walmart packed in oil works fine) to each dogs feed 1-3 times per week (or the same amount to the food for a full litter of puppies). Keep in mind that garlic is TOXIC to cats so keep it & the mixed food away from your feline friends!  Hope this helps.


 I just have a question.. I have had my share of Dobermans. They would spend a lot of time outside and have been around dogs w/ fleas.. I have never found one flea on any of my dogs. I heard that fleas don't "like" dogs w/ that kind of coat.
I now have a pit/shar pei mix w/ a short tight coat. I run a dog grooming business and last year was the WORST year as far as fleas. My dog didn't have one flea and I do not treat her w/ anything. With all the fleas I see how can this be?
Have you ever seen a fleas on one of your Dobes?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

My Doberman is a very clean dog. She is almost like a cat cleaning herself, avoiding all things that may get her dirty, ect...unless there is a wild critter around. Then, all bets are out the window. 

I am in west tn, tons of fleas and tics. I use sentry from tsc. $10 for 5 large doses.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, but as for the question about fleas, I have seen one on her in her 6 years. She is relentless about getting them off though.


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

I have seen fleas on them, but it was before I started adding the minced garlic into their feed mix. Our 10 lb Bichon is mostly inside, but was covered (even with comfortis & other Rx/over the counter remedies) before he started getting the garlic also. I prefer the garlic 100:1 now because it's natural & has worked best for me. Most short-tight coats don't have flea issues as bad as longer coats, but out here in the woods they all seen to be fair game for the Lil blood suckers.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all  I will give them all a go ! Seems the same with mine- long haired dogs gets so much more ....


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I show my dobermans in agility and have a farm so they are exposed to a lot of environments. My female has never had fleas however my male last year did. Also I have my own grooming shop and last year was terrible. I did have a huge dobe come in with fleas as well as labs etc. I have never heard fleas dislike one coat type over another. Also thinking fleas prefer dirty coats to clean ones also doesn't hold true. I have heard lemon oil helps repel them as well as ceder oil. I have never tried them though


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

dobe627 said:


> I show my dobermans in agility and have a farm so they are exposed to a lot of environments. My female has never had fleas however my male last year did. Also I have my own grooming shop and last year was terrible. I did have a huge dobe come in with fleas as well as labs etc. I have never heard fleas dislike one coat type over another. Also thinking fleas prefer dirty coats to clean ones also doesn't hold true. I have heard lemon oil helps repel them as well as ceder oil. I have never tried them though


 Haha! I didn't mean the fleas _literally _didn't like short coats..just that in my experience w/ my own dobes (and a min pin) that they never got fleas and went without monthly flea treatments.
I agree w/ last year being the WORST for fleas...wholly moly! Even dogs treated w/ prescription monthly drops were LOADED! My dog never got them and I was atributing it to her diet (she eats surplus farm scraps, eggs, chicken feet and any inards from the animals we butcher and she gets to lick the plates after dinner..I use a lot of garlic) but then my Dobes never got any people food and were not on a farm... who knows...It's an enigma...
When they come into the shop I just dip em' and tell the owners to keep them treated


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> 3 drops of tea tree oil on the collar. No more, no less. Once every 3 days.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Only thing that has worked for me. Literally. You hear horror stories about poisoning your pets from TT, but unless you severely overdose or directly place ON the skin, you'll be fine.


Will that work on a lether collar since those dont absorb as fast


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Will that work on a lether collar since those dont absorb as fast


I would say so. Just as long as its oil, it should stay.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I have also heard [and used] eucalyptus oil works well. I'm thinking you could make a mixture of: tea tree oil, lemon oil, and eucalyptus oil, and put it on the collar.
Also I agree that the garlic works well internally. We use garlic as a medicinal for our dog. Works great!!! I am wondering though, what is "garlic 100:1"?


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

animalfamily said:


> I have also heard [and used] eucalyptus oil works well. I'm thinking you could make a mixture of: tea tree oil, lemon oil, and eucalyptus oil, and put it on the collar.
> Also I agree that the garlic works well internally. We use garlic as a medicinal for our dog. Works great!!! I am wondering though, what is "garlic 100:1"?


A hundred to one...LoL my short hand & slang its confusing at times. I meant that I prefer the garlic & other natural remedies/treatments a 100 to 1.


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

dobe627 said:


> I show my dobermans in agility and have a farm so they are exposed to a lot of environments. My female has never had fleas however my male last year did. Also I have my own grooming shop and last year was terrible. I did have a huge dobe come in with fleas as well as labs etc. I have never heard fleas dislike one coat type over another. Also thinking fleas prefer dirty coats to clean ones also doesn't hold true. I have heard lemon oil helps repel them as well as ceder oil. I have never tried them though


I'm not sure about the lemon & cedar oils, but I have used homemade lye soap with citronella. It seemed to help in keeping the fleas at bay as long as the dog didn't have a major flea problem already. My puppy pen being is cedar shavings & (knock on wood...LoL) I haven't had a flea our tick on a puppy in several years so the cedar oil might do the trick also.


----------

